# Las Vegas Here We Come!



## Darlene (Feb 6, 2013)

It looks like we're going to Las Vegas in March with 2 college kids, my daughter and her friend. 
Any suggestions of shows would be great! We have tickets to Recycled Percussion. My daughter loves horseback riding. She does both English Saddle and Western. Any recommendations who to go with? I wish with Wayne Newton like in the Chevy Chase Vacation movie. I love Wayne. Saw him many times when he used to have his show. 
We'll go hiking if the weather is nice, too, and try and do the Damn Tour. And we want to do some buffets. I love Mon Ami Gabby's at the Paris. I love the creme brule out on the patio, if at all possible. 
Thanks for any suggestions, 
Darlene


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Terry Fator Show.*




Darlene said:


> Any suggestions of shows would be great!


Don't miss Terry Fator at the Mirage.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Darlene (Feb 6, 2013)

Would college kids like him? He looks fabulous. 
Darlene


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 6, 2013)

I think the college age people would really like Blue Man Group and if they are into magic, Penn and Teller at Rio is a good show. I've seen half price tix for both of those.

It isn't half price, but here's a Travelzoo deal on the new Blue Man show at Monte Carlo: http://www.travelzoo.com/entertainm...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=us_top20_2013_6


----------



## Karen G (Feb 6, 2013)

My husband and son-in-law rode horses at  Bonnie Springs Ranch in Red Rock Canyon. They enjoyed it and the scenery is beautiful.

I think the college aged students will enjoy Recycled Percussion. I went with my 26-year old daughter and some of her friends and they all thought it was fun. It's really loud!

My show recommendation would be LeReve at the Wynn. It's much like a Cirque show as it was developed by the man who did the Cirque shows. It's visually stunning and the theater is very comfortable. Every seat is good.

I second the recommendation of Blue Man Group. Perfect choice!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Absolutely.*




Darlene said:


> Would college kids like him?


For sure. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Pronkster (Feb 6, 2013)

Frankie Moreno at stratosphere is a don't miss show!  Especially for college girls, they will love him and so will you.  By far my favorite show in Vegas!  Tickets are only $40 best deal in town in my opinion.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Good Show !*




Pronkster said:


> Frankie Moreno at stratosphere is a don't miss show!  Especially for college girls, they will love him and so will you.  By far my favorite show in Vegas!  Tickets are only $40 best deal in town in my opinion.


We enjoyed Frankie Moreno's musical show at the Stratosphere -- not to be confused with Frank Marino's Las Vegas Divas at the Quad (formerly Imperial Palace).

_Full Disclosure*:*_  On various Las Vegas trips, we've seen both. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Darlene (Feb 6, 2013)

I would love to see Penn and Teller! And, I had actually been looking at Bonnie Springs Ranch. I love it when I get a recommendation. I'm going to look into Frankie Moreno. Blue Man Group is a little pricey. I would love to see Shrek while we're there, but they're a little pricey, too. 
Thanks for the great suggestions.
Darlene


----------



## Quadmaniac (Feb 6, 2013)

Terry Fator hands down - he is the best on the strip right now. 

Sorry to say Penn and Teller were awful. I was wondering how I could get tickets so easily - theater was half full and not worth it at half price.

Blue Man Group is really good and worth going to see, but don't sit in first 12 rows, better to be kind of in the 20-25th rows so you can get a good view of everything going on.

Legends in Concert was very reasonable and a fantastic show for the money. Can't go wrong there.

If want good food - go to the Grand Lux at the Venetian. It's open 24 hrs and it is owned by the same people as Cheesecake Factory - huge menu, fresh delicious food for a very reasonable price. Cheesecake Factory and Planet Hollywood in the Ceasar's Forum Shops is also really good. You can eat yourself silly on their meals and still pay less than a buffet.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 6, 2013)

*Nobody's Perfect.*




Quadmaniac said:


> Sorry to say Penn and Teller were awful. I was wondering how I could get tickets so easily - theater was half full and not worth it at half price.


Must have been an off night for those stellar magicians & illusionists. 

They were on top of their game & put on a splendid show when we were there in 2010.  Ditto when The Chief Of Staff's sister took in Penn & Teller at the Rio last year. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SunSand (Feb 6, 2013)

Human Nature (Now at the Venetian) is a fantastic high energy show.  These guys can sing and move. You will have a good time (no matter what age).  Blue Man Group is a fun show, can't go wrong either.  Something more serious? then KA.


----------



## deannak (Feb 7, 2013)

If you want to get outside & do something completely different, there's a really cool little ghost town south of town, called Nelson. It's in El Dorado Canyon, and it's what's left of an old mining town.  There's a little store open & they run mine tours, but aside from that it's uninhabited now. 

It's off the beaten path, though you can get there on paved roads - 95 south then east on 165.  It's very picturesque, and feels like a different world than the bright lights of Vegas!


----------



## JackieD (Feb 7, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Terry Fator hands down - he is the best on the strip right now.
> 
> Sorry to say Penn and Teller were awful. I was wondering how I could get tickets so easily - theater was half full and not worth it at half price.



Have to agree with Terry Fator - went with three kids who were 10, 14 & 17 during a stopover heading to California.  Kids loved it and thought it was great (we remembered seeing him win on America's got Talent show).  We went to his Christmas show which I think he said the adult humor was toned down a little bit for kids.  He also encourages picture and video taking which we thought was funny.

We couldn't stand Penn & Teller either... 

Have a great time!


----------



## Rent_Share (Feb 7, 2013)

Darlene said:


> , I had actually been looking at Bonnie Springs Ranch. I love it when I get a recommendation. Thanks for the great suggestions.
> Darlene


 

From a local X 10


----------



## Ricci (Feb 8, 2013)

We saw Penn and Teller two weeks ago.  Not the theatrics like Chriss Angel but very entertaining.  Teller is a remarkable illusionist.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 10, 2013)

We are going to Beatle's Love this week---and may go to Hitszville (Motown).

I'll report back.

Pat


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 10, 2013)

We've been to lots and lots of different shows in Vegas and liked almost all of them, but I think our favorite is _*Love*_.  It's a good way to see a little bit of everything:  Cirque show, great music, spectacular effects, unusual.

We've had expensive, close-in seats, and we've had cheap, over-it-all seats, and I honestly don't know which I'd pick for a return.  There are no bad seats, and each position has some unique advantages.  Close in has the advantage of being up-close-and-personal.  High up has the advantage of seeing the overall effect better and watching some performers whizz right by you for their entrances.

We also have really enjoyed _*Jersey Boys*_ for the Broadway musical type show.

We've seen all the Cirque shows (except the Elvis one that doesn't have good reviews, and Chris Angel) and enjoyed all of them.  It says something about quality, I think, that Mystere is STILL going strong.  If I were you, I wouldn't see more than one Cirque show per trip--I think they would sort of blend together--and my choice would be *Love*.

Anyway, just another two cents worth.  Whatever you see and do, you'll have fun!
(I, also, sent you a private message, Darlene)


----------



## Darlene (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone been to V The Ultimate Variety Show? It looked interesting and maybe a good mix of talent.
I would love to see Smokey Robinson & Hitsville. Love, love, love those old hits!
Thanks, Pat! I can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been to V and it is quite enjoyable.  You probably will be able to get tickets to it at half price.

Human Nature is a Smokey Robinson production, but he isn't in it.  Hitzville is something else all together.  Its star is JinJin Reeves. who is a local talent and quite good.

If you like impressionists, see if you can get half price tickets to Gordie Brown. His show is worth it, too.  I like him a lot, I've seen him several times.

Fern



Darlene said:


> Has anyone been to V The Ultimate Variety Show? It looked interesting and maybe a good mix of talent.
> I would love to see Smokey Robinson & Hitsville. Love, love, love those old hits!
> Thanks, Pat! I can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm looking at tickets for Mystere & Rock of Ages. I would love to find those ar a discount. We're going to Recycled Percusion.  Thanks for the info Fern because now I'm going to get tickets for V the Ultimate Variety Show. I did see them at half price. Plus, we just enjoy the outdoors. I'm hoping for warm and sunny. And you would think a show that said 'Smokey Robinson' would have him. What was I thinking? Thanks again.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 10, 2013)

I've seen Recycled Percussion, too.  Really good show.  I'd see it again.  The kids will love it.

Fern


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 10, 2013)

And here's a second for V.  We enjoyed it--and we got tickets for nothing on one of the "deal sites."


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 10, 2013)

*Another Second.  (Third?)*




PStreet1 said:


> And here's a second for V.


Same here.

We also enjoyed the Popovich Comedy Animal Circus. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ricoba (Feb 10, 2013)

deannak said:


> If you want to get outside & do something completely different, there's a really cool little ghost town south of town, called Nelson. It's in El Dorado Canyon, and it's what's left of an old mining town.  There's a little store open & they run mine tours, but aside from that it's uninhabited now.
> 
> It's off the beaten path, though you can get there on paved roads - 95 south then east on 165.  It's very picturesque, and feels like a different world than the bright lights of Vegas!



I had never even heard of Nelson till this post.  So I Googled it and it does look interesting.  I will have to drive down there sometime. 

You'd probably like Goodsprings, with the Pioneer Saloon, Clark Counties oldest still operating school and the memorial to Carole Lombard @ the saloon.  Ms. Lombard's TWA flight crashed into Mt Potosi, in 1942, ending one of Hollywood's true love stories, Clark Gable and Carole Lombard.


----------



## deannak (Feb 11, 2013)

ricoba said:


> I had never even heard of Nelson till this post.  So I Googled it and it does look interesting.  I will have to drive down there sometime.
> 
> You'd probably like Goodsprings, with the Pioneer Saloon, Clark Counties oldest still operating school and the memorial to Carole Lombard @ the saloon.  Ms. Lombard's TWA flight crashed into Mt Potosi, in 1942, ending one of Hollywood's true love stories, Clark Gable and Carole Lombard.



Thanks for the tip!  I've never heard of Goodsprings, but just googled it, and it looks like a great place to visit.  I always did like those old movies.  Next time I'm in Vegas, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Darlene (Feb 11, 2013)

The general admission tickets to V the Ultimate Variety Show are about $45, or should I pay for reserved seats? 
Darlene


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 11, 2013)

If it were me, I'd do general admission to that one.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 11, 2013)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




PStreet1 said:


> If it were me, I'd do general admission to that one.


Same here. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Karen G (Feb 11, 2013)

Darlene said:


> The general admission tickets to V the Ultimate Variety Show are about $45, or should I pay for reserved seats?
> Darlene


General admission should be fine for that show. It's not a big theater and any seat should be good--it's a wonderful show. Just get there a little early to line up for general admission.


----------



## Darlene (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm so excited. It could have something to do with all the snow and cold weather here! If anyone is planning a ski trip to Utah, it's going to be fabulous! We have so much snow. 
Darlene


----------



## Karen G (Feb 11, 2013)

Darlene said:


> I wish with Wayne Newton like in the Chevy Chase Vacation movie. I love Wayne. Saw him many times when he used to have his show.


You can drive by his home and see it through the fence. It's on the southwest corner of Sunset and Pecos. You'll get the best view on Pecos. There's a good Mexican food place on the northeast corner of that intersection:  Supermex. Just a little further north on Pecos at Pecos and Patrick is  Carlitos Burritos, another great place for New Mexico style Mexican food.

Just thought I'd mention it if you're out and about and want some good food and an interesting little drive.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 11, 2013)

Karen G said:


> You can drive by his home and see it through the fence. It's on the southwest corner of Sunset and Pecos. You'll get the best view on Pecos. There's a good Mexican food place on the northeast corner of that intersection:  Supermex. Just a little further north on Pecos at Pecos and Patrick is  Carlitos Burritos, another great place for New Mexico style Mexican food.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it if you're out and about and want some good food and an interesting little drive.




Actually, I think Wayne has "lost" Casa de Shenadoah to the creditors/bank/investors (who he wanted to turn the place into a tourist attraction)....though I still think he lives there, just not sure how long he will still be able to call it home.

RE: directions, Karen is right, head south on Pecos for the best view.  The estate is on the Southwest corner of Pecos & Sunset.  There are some pretty amazing estates on that stretch of Pecos, which isn't too far from us....but miles away when it comes to price and size of home!!!


----------



## Darlene (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the Wayne update. That's terrible about his home, especially because he quit his show to be the USO spokesperson


----------

